# Quotes



## Joey (Sep 3, 2006)

So been shopping around for quotes on a R34 GTT I am looking to buy. 28 year old, 3NCB - best quote I have had so far is £1440 FC with A-Plan. Adrian Flux quoted 3k . May well give Keith Michaels a call and see what they come up with, any one had any experience with them?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

those prices for you are too much mate I got a quote for admiral on a 51 R34 GTR 22 YEARS OLD 3NCB FOR £1938 FULLY COMP WITH £1000 EXCESS


----------



## Joey (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, when you put it like that, it does make the qoutes ive been getting look on the high side. Surprised you managed to find insurance on a R34 GTR at 22. Admiral were quoting 2k plus when I tried online a few weeks back. Maybe worthwhile giving them a call


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

try going on to moneysupermarket.com to get a quote. It also depends on the car crime rate on your area. The higher the rate the higher the preium


----------

